# Warcraft: The Beginning - Erfolgreicher Start in Deutschland



## Luiso (30. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Erfolgreicher Start in Deutschland* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - Erfolgreicher Start in Deutschland


----------



## Oldtown1983 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ihn gestern auch gesehen und muss sagen das er seine guten Momente hatte und auch eher einer der besseren Spieleverfilmungen ist. ABER ... der Film ist vom Grundprinzip her leider eher durchschnittliche Fantasykost. Am Anfang fiel es mir schwer überhaupt eine Bindung zu den einzelnen Figuren aufzubauen. Und die holprige Erzählweise hat dazu auch nicht grade beigetragen. Ständig ging es am Anfang von A nach B nach C nur um dann wieder zügig weiter nach A und wieder C zu hetzen.
Ich sehe den Film als einen Anfang ... das ganze hat sehr viel Potential und ich habe den Besuch auch nicht bereut. Aber kann ich den Film weiterempfehlen? Für Warcraft Fans JA ... für Fantasyfans ... nun ja ... warum nicht. Für alle anderen ... eher nicht.


----------



## Unleashed076 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den Film nun schon zum zweiten mal im Kino geschaut, einmal in der Vorpremiere und am Wochenende jetzt nochmal. Und ich bin beide male sehr zufrieden aus dem Kino gekommen ^^ 
Habe gehoft das ich beim zweiten Besuch details sehe die ich vll beim ersten mal übersehen habe... leider hat das nicht so geklapt (wohl beim ersten mal schon zu Konzentriert geschaut). Dennoch empfand ich beide besuche als lohnenswert für mich.


----------



## OutsiderXE (30. Mai 2016)

Zurecht. Überlege wann ich ihn zum zweiten Mal sehe. Draka und co zu sehen war echt wie nach Hause zu kommen


----------



## Urbs11 (30. Mai 2016)

... habs gesehen und naja mal arg an der lore vorbei. Also so richtig Warcraft ist es nicht.


----------

